# Print making



## Deleted member 94204 (Feb 28, 2009)

A while back I had a print making assignment in art class. We got a linoleum tile and a gouge and we had to make/use a design to print (5 [req. 2 multicolor the rest single and 1 gang print] with ink) and also marker drawing (req. 1, I made 2). 

I missed the day that we were supposed to do the gang print so I kinda screwed that up. 

They are numbered from 1-5. 
1 being the best, 5 being the worst, multicolor take priority over single color. 
He kept my 1/5 best print as an example for next year's classes. 
Here's some pics.


Spoiler



L-R
Row 1: Marker Drawing 1, Single Color 3/5, Marker Drawing 2
Row 2: Multi Color 5/5, Linoleum Tile (notice it is reversed), Multi Color 2/5 (attempted to color the same as the logo but got the colors backwards >_>)
Row 3: Single Color 4/5










Spoiler



Gang Print (make up work, kinda thrown together)







I made the following
Marker Drawing: 50/50 (100%)
1: 100% (Not pictured)
2: 100%
3: 100%
4: 95%
5: 85%
Gang Print: 180/200 (90%)


----------



## Splych (Feb 28, 2009)

Those are cool ^^

Did anyone from your class, or anyone see that know where it was from?


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Feb 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, none of my friends know about the temps. I've posted a link on my myspace and I've tried to explain what we do here but they just don't seem to understand. 
There is only one other kid I know (not very personally) who has a flashcard that he got off eBay and it's just a crappy TopToy or maybe it was iTouch. He's afraid to use it though because he thinks he'll blow a fuse. 
On the Wii side of things I've told two people that it's just copying a save, running with Zelda, installing HBC then cIOS and Gamma but they also considered it too complicated and risky.
I'm a freshman btw been hacking, probably very simplistically, since I was 7 (that's a guestimation). But there hasn't been a single site that's helped me more than GbaTemp.


----------



## Splych (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder what that site is... Maybe PMing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Curiosity makes me wonder what that other site is,


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice prints!! 

Did printing in art class at college. Enjoyed it a lot, the worst are lino panels... all the cutting. Horrible.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Feb 28, 2009)

My teacher likes to tell horror stories of this project. 
One time someone took a half-square looking gouge and had their hand in front of their gouge while they cut. Long story short he cut a rectangle chip out of his finger. 
The stupid part is that he didn't want to tell the teacher so he put the now-detached rectangular flesh back onto his finger since the bleeding and the pain was delayed. Then he started bleeding all over his block. 

The teacher keeps a "cut list" hung up on the board during this project and he makes whoever cuts them self write their name on the list. It's quite humorous actually. Whoever makes the "cut list" is considered a hazard to them self and others. So anyone who makes it automatically fails.

We cut over metal holders so the block stayed in place at all times. The only way someone could cut them self is if they completely disregarded directions. Therefore, the teacher encourages others to laugh at anyone who is bleeding because of their own stupidity. 

XD I love this class!


----------



## Myke (Feb 28, 2009)

nice linocuts! I much prefer silkscreening, but then again it's a completely different way of printing. god job!


----------

